# Really look at your target



## smitty

The best advice I can give for accurate shooting is to be sure you are truly seeing the target. Concentrate on it and if you feel a loss in your attention, just pause, breathe and reset for a new shot. It feels almost like you are trying to guide the ammo to the bulls-eye with the lazer of your vision. I know it sounds corny, but besides proper form and technique, seeing and holding your attention through the entire shot is key to tighter groups.


----------



## NightKnight

Thanks for the tip Smitty! I have to say that I have found that to be true as well. If I look at a specific point on a target and focus on it, i shoot much better. If I just look at the target in general I am more inaccurate.


----------



## smitty

I'd like to hear some advice from Bill, Gary, Tom, Jaybird, Joerg, Geko, Mel and last, but far from the least would be the master of disaster himself........Baumstaum, or however you spell it!


----------



## Sarge

I sure need work on my form and technique. I broke the right yoke on my slingshot. Sometimes I shoot ok and at other times it hits the right yoke.


----------



## smitty

That is most likely from the fork not being held square, like one fork is closer to your anchor point than the other. This, if carried to the extreme, would actually cause the bands to touch each other at the fork ends. Thus a fork hit every time. Also, one band is being stretched more than the other. You probably already know this, but you never can tell sometimes how to help out a brother.


----------



## Sarge

Thanks Smitty, I need all the help I can get. Flatband has been giving me some help too. It's been so long since I actively shot slingshots that any advice is appreciated. I have a feeling that I am making it harder than it is. I may be concentrating too much instead of just picking the thing up and shooting it like I did when I was younger.


----------



## lostlamb

Don't forget to compensate for drop!


----------



## mashedpaters

and from my experience in shooting or throwing anything frankly, take your time!
good tips smitty


----------



## Flatband

mashedpaters said:


> and from my experience in shooting or throwing anything frankly, take your time!
> good tips smitty


I think looking in a mirror is a great way to check form and to see if you have everything square. What Smitty said is also very important,see the ball into the target. Imagine it going right in to the center. The release of the pouch is also critical. Keep your grip light. Bill Herriman said it best" Hold it like you would a Butterfly" and keep that thumb straight! Basically it's like anything else the more you do it the better you become. Take a look at those drywall guys putting up that compound.They make it look easy. ****, when I first did it I took off more then I put on! Flatband


----------



## smitty

Looking in a mirror has helped me from time to time. I found a better anchor point from the mirror by seeing that I wasn't lined up straight along the bands with my old anchor point. Another help is to have a buddy watch you shoot and mention anything that comes to mind. Another person will often see that you are "flinching" just as you release. Acquire the target and then just relax your grip on the pouch. The ammo will fly out on it's own. It really is very much like shooting a bow by using the tip of the arrow as a sighting reference when aiming. I read old Fred Bear books to learn how to shoot a bow without sights when I was in my early teens and became pretty good at hunting running jack rabbits in Texas. Lots of shooting and every day after school I would go hunt jacks. Your body slowly remembers success and you get better. I describe it as "muscle memory".


----------



## statikpunk

that is really some of the best advice smitty ..I like to think about it, like Im trying to burn a hole through my target with my eyes. Another good tip that i would like to add is: When you make a good shot go over that picture in your mind, try and remember the path of your ammo, slow everything down in your mind. that helps your brain more easily make the connections necessary for accurate shooting. I can remember from my archery shooting days, those few shots that were just perfect. I can remember seeing the arrow fly through the air in slow motion, I swear that I could actually see the fletchings twisting in the air as the arrow flew. same thing goes for my slingshots, every time I make a shot that i just know is perfect when i release everything just seems to slow down, and i can see that streak of silver arc towards my target. a lot of traditional archery teachers say that form is the first thing you need to learn, but concentration is what you really need to master before you can become a good shooter.


----------



## smitty

Thanks Static. One more thing about important shooting events is to get plenty of rest. If you are tired the day of the event you won't be able to concentrate like you need to. All shooting sport success ultimately comes from a rested and alert mind with the ability to regulate breathing, posture, technique and concentration to achieve repeatable results. Without a body that is rested the mind usually doesn't stand a chance to center its' "vision" of success.


----------



## crazyslingshot

but what's the collimator?



smitty said:


> The best advice I can give for accurate shooting is to be sure you are truly seeing the target. Concentrate on it and if you feel a loss in your attention, just pause, breathe and reset for a new shot. It feels almost like you are trying to guide the ammo to the bulls-eye with the lazer of your vision. I know it sounds corny, but besides proper form and technique, seeing and holding your attention through the entire shot is key to tighter groups.


----------



## smitty

What is a collimater?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

smitty said:


> What is a collimater?


In plain English, a optical sight. Tex


----------



## smitty

If I understand the question then it is what to use to aim with. I use the upper fork while holding the slingshot horizontal with the bands aligned to look like one band from my anchor point. Other shooters do it different ways. My first shot is an educated guess and based on where that goes I correct until I hit the target.


----------



## statikpunk

a collimator is what the Chinese dankung slingshots use as a sight..but dont ask me how it works, i even had it explained to me, and i still dont get how they work. the guy that explained it to me said you look through the little holes, but they look to small to me to see through at arms length. i have never got one because I dont sight shoot, I shoot instinctively, I dont even notice my slingshot when I shoot. I just stare at my target and fire away, just like good ol' Mr Hussey.


----------



## TruckeeLocal

I'm glad that Statik mentioned dankung and Rufus Hussey. Notice how Rufus holds the forks and that his thumb doesn't wrap around the fork but supports it. He holds the forks at a angle not horizontal or vertical. He also has a follow through after release. This is exactly the way a dankung is properly shot. Not to mention Rufus never takes his eyes off the target. I know that everyone has a different style but I believe that shooting instinctively with this style of hold is the only way. Instinctive shooting is the natural way and is called instinctive for exactly that reason. The sling should become an extension of your hand, not something held in it. Your eyes follow the target and your hands follow your eyes.

I don't know why they would ever put a collimator on a dankung. It is totally useless. It's probably because some people still believe that you need sights on a sling to be accurate. Just look at the slings that the big manufacturers sell, they are covered with worthless gimmicks that the uneducated buyer falls in love with.

We all need to find a tree branch, slap some rubber and leather on it and learn from the master. Rufus is the master.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## crazyslingshot

This is really the most valuable thread.

Needn't colimator at all.

None of the dankung has a colimator?


----------



## smitty

Yeah, at least one of them does. You can see it sticking out from the side of the fork.


----------



## Scary

Compared to some of these folks on here, I'm still a puppy. But what I have found most important is practice and consistency. When I shoot, I do not look at the fork, the bands, or anything else except the target. Thru many yrs. of shooting, I know when I'm on target by the way it "feels". To achieve this i've had to shoot ALOT, but it is no different than when shouldering a shot gun to shoot skeet. It is the repetition and muscle memory that makes it work. once you understand this, the next most important thing I have found is to vary the shooting distances greatly. I like to throw a few cans or foam craft balls out in the drive and start plinking away. I use rocks for this and with a little practice, you get a feel for proper size and shape for the bands you are using. When hit, the cans and craft balls get knocked further away each time to unknown distances and you learn how you need to compensate. The other thing is, unless you force yourself to shoot at small targets, you will never shrink your groups. The smaller the target, the more your brain registers and learns to adjust for the point of impact. These techniques have helped me to shoot the way I do today, and to have harvested the game I've taken over the years. I am in no way, shape, or form the "worlds greatest shooter", and I despise those that proclaim themselves to be. The most important thing is to have fun, be humble, and share knowledge with others. Sorry if I got long winded folks! Scary.


----------



## TruckeeLocal

Instinctive shooting comes easy for some. Others work hard and eventually get it and some never get the feel. The beauty of instinctive shooting is that it applies to so many different disciplines.


----------



## njenkins

Great thread.... It's been AGES since I've practiced instinctive shooting (bow or slingshot).. It'll be good to get back to it.. Gonna check out some youtube vids on the different ways of shooting and seeing what works for me. One thing that I think will be an issue is that my body type has changed drastically so I reckon I'll be pretty much learning to shoot all over again.

Nick


----------



## NoobSlingshooter

I'm still in need of a slingshot. If any advice can be given, pm me. Thanks

-Joseph


----------



## baumstamm

Sarge said:


> I may be concentrating too much instead of just picking the thing up and shooting it like I did when I was younger.


that is a main point. concentration on my target is a important point, after that i will clear my mind and doing only shooting, it is like meditation.
i am very unconsistent in my shooting style, i use different drawlenght and not one of my bands are like another. but what i always need is a clear mind and a clear focus in mind on my aim. seeing my bullet fly is very familiar to me. a smal target makes it easyer to focus your mind.


----------



## dgui

smitty said:


> The best advice I can give for accurate shooting is to be sure you are truly seeing the target. Concentrate on it and if you feel a loss in your attention, just pause, breathe and reset for a new shot. It feels almost like you are trying to guide the ammo to the bulls-eye with the lazer of your vision. I know it sounds corny, but besides proper form and technique, seeing and holding your attention through the entire shot is key to tighter groups.


You got it right. Once you have the right combination of shooter, bands, pouch and ammo that is right for you let your sight of your target draw the shot there without trying too hard. When I do this I hit more. If I could just do this everytime I could hit anything I see.


----------



## Rayshot

Hi all,


Truly one of the best threads for shooting. I just found this one. After almost 2 weeks of shooting, as I am new at this, at least a couple thousand shots of bb's, 1/4 inch and 3/8, (mostly bb's due to the cost and no current ammo catcher) the advice that seems to be what I noticed without first reading this is the focusing on the target especially the exact spot on the target is what works the best for improved accuracy. 


Like someone said, it feels like you are boring in with your eye on that spot in a concentrated but relaxed way if that makes sense. Apparently I favor the instinctual method. Wish I had read this before I started practicing!


Thanks again everybody.


Ray


----------



## Tmart

What a great thread. It makes me really want to see videos of all you guys shooting; I am interested in seeing everyone's technique and skill with their favorite slingshots. So go out there and make some more videos guys!


----------



## dgui

Rayshot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Truly one of the best threads for shooting. I just found this one. After almost 2 weeks of shooting, as I am new at this, at least a couple thousand shots of bb's, 1/4 inch and 3/8, (mostly bb's due to the cost and no current ammo catcher) the advice that seems to be what I noticed without first reading this is the focusing on the target especially the exact spot on the target is what works the best for improved accuracy.
> 
> 
> Like someone said, it feels like you are boring in with your eye on that spot in a concentrated but relaxed way if that makes sense. Apparently I favor the instinctual method. Wish I had read this before I started practicing!
> 
> 
> Thanks again everybody.
> 
> 
> Ray


I have tried aiming with slingshots and I could never make it work for me. Instrinctive shooting is an automatic adjustment. Also I have always tried to knock the snot out of everything I would shoot at. I have found that just hitting it hard enough works best. With this and a set of bands that are sufficient I am getting way more hits.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Scary...well put! It's all about repetition and having fun. The more you shoot, the better you'll get, simply put. Repetition breeds perfection. You will advance thru many levels of skill. I now look forward to each new level I aquire. Once you break the initial barrier of shooting, you're like "Now I understand". You'll go thru slumps, but refer back to basics and keep doing what got you to whatever level you're at. Presently, I'm scratching the surface of a level where I don't have to draw and hold for 3 seconds, trying to "zero-in" on the target. I'm feeling more confident in the draw position, instead of having that feeling of hoping to hit the target. Look at shooting a slingshot as the layers of an onion. Each layer is a different level of skill, and we have to peel thru the layers thru repetition.


----------

